# County owned land.... can I hunt it



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Guys, I have located a piece of land that I would like to hunt. I checked the most recent plat book for the county and it is coded as County Owned. Can I legally hunt this land or do I have to get permission?

Your thoughts?
Thanks,
George


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

You will need to find out if the county owned property is closed by a local ordinance.


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

How / where do I go about doing that? 

Thanks for the reply....


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

County Clerk's Office

Also check this list for local hunting controls:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37701---,00.html


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks FOX.... got what I needed from the link.


----------



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

so if theres not an ordinance against hunting county property its legal? 

ive hunted a 80 acre piece of county owned for 15 years, only probs ive had is from the neighbors that think they own it. the county road comish uses it for a dump. few years ago the neighbor got pretty crappy with me so i went to the road comish to ask permision and was told. 
"were not saying no, but we dont give written permision"


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

bone said:


> so if theres not an ordinance against hunting county property its legal?
> 
> ive hunted a 80 acre piece of county owned for 15 years, only probs ive had is from the neighbors that think they own it. the county road comish uses it for a dump. few years ago the neighbor got pretty crappy with me so i went to the road comish to ask permision and was told.
> "were not saying no, but we dont give written permision"


Written permission is not required, "by law", to hunt any land. You might want to check with the County Commission verses the Road Commission but if there is no ordinance and you know who told you what they did along with it not being posted, sounds like it is OK to me.


----------

